# Is it possible to change Student visa to Work Visa without university degree?



## BoyInbox (May 19, 2017)

Hello,
I am a student of BSc in software engineering and i got a job offer from an IT company.
They are offering me *full time job with annual salary around 30,000€ to 36,000€.*
But i am not sure *is it possible to change my student visa to work visa?*
For that i am confused and i cant say yes or no to that job offer.
*Note That: its an IT related job.*
Any suggestion will be greatly appreciated.
Thank you.


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

As a Bangladeshi citizen without a recognised degree, you are not eligible for a work permit in Germany. 

I would strongly recommend that you finish your degree and then look for a better job.


----------



## BoyInbox (May 19, 2017)

Thanks for your quick and helpful replay.
But even with a solid job contract and good amount of salary ... is it not possible?
Because now i am on middle of both. If i cant change my visa than i will be in very big trouble and with my current study progress max i will get 1 years visa.
what should i do?
please suggest me.
Thank youThanks for your quick and helpful replay.
But even with a solid job contract and good amount of salary ... is it not possible?
Because now i am on middle of both. If i cant change my visa than i will be in very big trouble and with my current study progress max i will get 1 years visa.
what should i do?
please suggest me.
Thank you


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

1. 30,000 € per year is not a good salary.

2. You are not allowed to change your status from student to worker in Germany unless you are eligible for a Blue Card (see §16 Abs 2 AufenthG).

3. Your country is not included in §26 BeschV, therefore, you are not eligible to receive a work permit if you don't have either a recognised degree or diploma. 

You basically have two choices :

A) You finish your degree 

B) You drop out and go home


----------



## BoyInbox (May 19, 2017)

Thanks man for your helpfull replay.
I forgot to mention that I have a 1 year Diploma degree from my country in web technology and I am a certified SAP programmer .
One of my friends suggests me that i should try for freelancer visa .(although I dont have any idea what is that).
Will that diploma and SAP certificate help?
Thank you again


----------



## Shanen1604 (Jun 20, 2017)

I think it would help however get your documents verrified from the council in your city.


----------

